# Smokey Facebook Tribute



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I made Smokeys facebook tribute today. I will add more photos and videos later on and post a lot about how things are going kind of a journal. Head over there and give it a "like". I love you buddy!!!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/RIP-Smokey/194111577440436?hc_location=stream


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss and hope the facebook tribute will help you thru this sad time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice tribute to dear Smokey. I did indeed like the page.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Smokey  He was a very well loved, and lucky dog. That is a very nice tribute! Rest in Peace Handsome boy...


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank You all very much! 

I am completely lost without my boy. I knew it was his time the week he passed, so I mad an appointment for Saturday that week, but he passed in my arms on Friday that week. That whole month I was trying to talk my dad into it was his time, but he didnt want to face it. Smokey was going downhil refuseing to eat anything I tried to give him. I got him cremated and got him a beautiful urn. This whole thing is almost impossible for me to handle. We kept him overnight that night and I slept next to him holding his paw. We took him to the vet the next morning and the vet and my dad picked him up so I could pull the dog bed out from under him and they tipped his head and blood poured out of his mouth. I am so haunted by that image. He tried so hard to fight passing, but I told him it was okay to go and he had fought long enough. I told him that whole week that it was okay for him to go. The day he went I layed down by him and talked to him for hours. I actually had to leave twice that day I hugged him and promised I would be back and he waited for me. Its helped a little, I dont know how much, but trying to keep myself busy have had some moments I was seriously thinking about going to be with him. I have had him my whole life basically and I just feel empty. I miss him so much it kills me!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I too am sorry for your loss and hope in time the good memories you have will bring you comfort.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute page!
Sheilah


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a beautiful tribute


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

frillint1 said:


> Thank You all very much!
> 
> Its helped a little, I dont know how much, but trying to keep myself busy have had some moments I was seriously thinking about going to be with him. I have had him my whole life basically and I just feel empty. I miss him so much it kills me!



I am sorry for your loss...but you must go on...If you really get to feeling like you want to join him..please ask for help..Blessings, jan


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all. It is so overwhelming when I go to find him or let him out and hes not there. I really have that feeling a lot. I just miss him so much I feel completely lost and raw without him. It does make me a little happy having that page to share and knowing many people are seeing all him photos.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

If you want to talk please pm me. ..We are all here for you..Jan


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. I took Clipper's last full day off, i told him he'd never have to wait on me again. It's is hard not having them here with us, but I'm so glad I was the one to get to share their time on earth with. Their love is sealed forever in our hearts. Cody's passing helped me to know what to expect and better help Clipper through his final days. The things they both taught me will help me in the raising of my next gsd. Let his life and times guide you with your next partner when it's time. Peace to you.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank You everyone. Today is a really hard day for me. It has been 2 weeks since my best friend left me.My dad says I am torchering my self, because I cant stop looking at his pictures and videos. I just miss him SO SO much I cant stand it!!

Please like and share his page. My goal is to get 1000 "likes" for him. I dont know why I want 1000. I just do.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My time now is just spent looking at his photos and videos and trying to get as many people I can to "like" his page, so please anyone who sees his page give it a "like" and share on you wall. I want my boy to be out there and to continue to bring joy like he always has.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Bump*


----------

